# Neighboring Pit Bull?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Based on appearances I'd say that it definitely fits into what most people think of as a pitbull. Appearances can be deceiving though, and it might just as easily be a bulldog/border collie mix. There's really no way to tell unless you ask the owners. 

I don't think you need to be overly worried, at least not any more than you would be if you neighbor had a rottweiler, doberman, or german shepard. Perhaps a friendly introduction between your dogs and your neighbors would let you see how their dog interacts with yours?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like an Am Staff mix, or a poorly bred Am Staff. I say like Coldbrew.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

I would say yes, it is a pit bull type dog. The little triangular eyes are what persuade me. The good news is that with that gray of a muzzle, I would bet it's a senior dog, which could mean they haven't had a reason to part with him. I am not fond of that breed, but who knows, he might be a sweetie. Either way, I'd take my new neighbors a dozen cookies and try to find out!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

like people, dogs don't all automatically like each other. 

robert frost said "good fences make good neighbors." ronald reagan often said "trust, but verify." both seem appropriate to me in these circumstances.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

pittie or mix, but I agree with others about not assuming the worst before checking things out.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely a cute little bully mix. I would use common sense and caution but don't assume the worse right away. 
I am one of those people who's poodle was killed by a pit mix. To this day I don't blame the dog, I pity her (no pun intended, lol). I'm sure she would have been a great dog (as well as her brother) if the owner hadn't beat them to be aggressive and protect his property no matter what. It was sad to see her suffer the way she did with that owner (and his other dogs). She didn't deserve to killed in the horrible way she was by him. Its like asking a sighthound type breed to not think my little guys are just colorful rabbits to chase and have fun with. It's instinct, all they know or have been taught. I blame the humans involved in their creation and upbringing not the dog. That doesn't mean I don't use caution and common sense when around them. That goes for many other breeds as well not just bully breeds.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I pretty much agree with the attitude that you should aquaint yourself with the new neighbor AND the dog before condemning him just because he is a bully breed.......I'm not a fan of PBs and would never own one, but that is because I prefer not to have to be a 'vigilant' dog owner ....which you have to be when owning one!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

It is pit something and I would not let my dog near it. I would want to meet the neighbor to see what they have to say, and in case there was ever a problem with then not controlling the dog, they may be more careful. I do not like pits of any kind and am scared to death of them. I owned a set of matched dobs, and they were noting like the pit next door to me at one time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would not be happy sharing a fence line or the neighborhood with these loaded guns. I would bring a break stick over instead of cookies and would double check the fence.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

He looks like he might be a curious old guy to me. But then Pits will attack from an seeming dead calm... no warning... just a leap to knock you down.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If it shares its life with a maltese mix, it should be OK with yours. BUT if it is a pit-bull then as other have said, they are like time bombs with a faulty fuse. You never know when they will go off and they may never do so. With humans they are usually dam good family dogs. I think attacks on children are horrible mistakes when the Pit-bull's dog aggression is switched to the child who is behaving like or resembles a dog as in being on all fours for example. I knew a pit owner who's dog attacked him when he faced it and growled at him like a dog. Unlike some, I don't think Pits are all that intelligent. But they are pack dogs and will meld into a family well.
Eric


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just remember if you do decide to introduce the dogs, it only takes ONE bite, and there is little if any warning.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If it were me, I would keep my dogs far far away from it, but I would want to meet and possibly befriend the dog if it was nice. Learn what commands it knows and if the owner was agreeable practice some of those commands with it, just in case I ever ran into it loose, in the hopes that I might have some verbal command over it.
But yup, I would probably build a double fence and try not to bring my dogs out when it was out.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Looks a lot more like an American Bulldog than a Pit Bull to me (google up some pictures and see what you think), but who knows. The ears and tail have me thinking there's some lab in there, maybe cattle dog. Could be a mix of mixes with some of everything, too.

I agree that you should just meet the neighbors and see if they can tell you how the dog is around fences. Fence-fighting is a problem with lots of dogs, and you don't want to run into it with a big dog like that. But he seems pretty chill based on those pictures at least. If he lives with a small dog, then that's a good sign. Then again my parents had a dog who absolutely loved the other dog he lived with, but absolutely hated every other dog in the world, so that's why it's good to ask instead of assume. If it were me, I would cite the size difference between their dog and yours as the source of your worry just for politeness' sake.

If you haven't had any bad experiences so far and you don't anticipate the dogs actually meeting at any point, I don't see a reason to be concerned. Maybe just keep an eye on your fence line if he's a digger.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm agreeing with bully breed mix. One never knows for sure, though. As far as the whole pit bull thing. I have been around many, *knock on wood* never had a problem. 

My word of caution is to forget the whole breed thing. What I worry about is the size discrepency. Any dog that much larger than mine will cause me concern. I had two cattle dogs rip through a chain link fence once to kill my Australian Shepherd. They were about the same size, just a vast difference in temperament. Charlie Brown was sweet and young and silly. They cattle dogs were not. 

I have also witnessed a 30 pound dog (not a pitty of any sort) kill an 11 pound dog that it knew. It happens so very fast, there's not a whole lot one can do. 

My suggestion (what I have done) I built a kennel inside my fenced in yard. If someone or something was going to attempt to hurt my dogs, they have to get past two fences (and me) first. Since I've done that, the fence fighting (yeah, my BCxACD is BAD about that) has almost completly stopped. I feel safer, too. I let my dogs run in the backyard, but only when I'm there to supervise (I have silly kids next door that like to try to interact with my dogs - they're good kids, but have never been taught the correct way to handle animals) and hawks everywhere. A neat little side effect of the kennel thing - the dogs potty in the kennel, then are allowed to run in the yard, I have seen them make a beeline back to the kennel to potty in there instead of leaving landmines all over. 



Try to relax around that dog, they can tell if you're nervous, which can trigger a response you may not like. Make a friendly attempt at getting to know the neighbors, just in case.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Borderkelpie, you built an outhouse.  Lol


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

BorderKelpie, I really like your idea of the kennel, which I assume has a top to it. I wish my back yard was big enough for that type of thing, but it would make it easier and safer to have a protected area for the dogs to go potty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> BorderKelpie, I really like your idea of the kennel, which I assume has a top to it. I wish my back yard was big enough for that type of thing, but it would make it easier and safer to have a protected area for the dogs to go potty.



After hearing all the stories about birds of prey, coyotes, and loose large dogs, I will so do that if I ever get a yard - might even do it to the entire yard if it is not too big! Like one of the big mosquito net things they have in Florida!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> Borderkelpie, you built an outhouse. Lol


Holy crow! You're right! I have a chain link outhouse! 

Well, I do live in the country......
lol

The first 12 feet is under the carport, the last 12 feet is covered with a sunscreen.


----------

